# I've Been Reaped! Thank You to my Secret Reaper :)



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

It was early morning and I had been crying for two days (more about that later), we were just about to go out when there was a knock on the door. A delivery guy with a large box and I'm thinking "could it be?"... I signed for the box and he left. The label gave it away since it was from overseas...

I have been Reaped! The gift was perfect! I couldn't have asked for anything better. There was Creepy Cloth, a Jackolantern ice tray, Tea towels (Kitchen), and the best thing, my favourite thing, a string of Battery Operated motion Jackolantern lights!!! That is amongst a whole heap of other great things like candy, a witch and gravestone decorative ornaments, a stretchy fly toy, ghost stakes, wine labels (Yes, I have been lurking on Ebay for them, creepy cloth, the ice tray, kitchen towels and string lights for months now so no need for Ebaying it now  well, for them anyway hehe)...I also got Halloween socks, a creepy bust statue, a plastic skull, a skeleton garland and pumpkin faces. I loved the gift it was perfect as I mentioned before. Thank you to my Secret Reaper I really appreciate the gift you did fantastic and I hope postal costs weren't as harsh for you as they were in Australia to get tracking  I will be posting in the Secret Reaper threads and in the photo thread later of my fantastic gift.

I've been stalking the postal website to find out when my victim will receive their gift. It should be any day now since its status is "Accepted by the Facility". Apparently, it may even be tomorrow because the estimated time to arrive is within 2-7 business days  I'm glad I got it sent at the beginning of the week...

Last week was a pretty horrible nightmare sort of week. On the Tuesday I ended up in the ER of the hospital. Initial tests indicated I was fine so they left me to wait for three hours while kids with colds got panadol sort of medication and insect bites got in before me. Finally, they put me in and did a test. Okay, I know doctors and nurses are there to help and we shouldn't mention negative things but what they did to me deserves a mention. I needed an Arterial Blood Test the nurse tried once, twice and then changed the syringe because it went blunt, three times (hit a nerve so tried a fourth), the doctor came in and she got another syringe and moved to my other wrist. She tried a fifth time to no avail and the doctor held me down because she had hit a muscle that time and a nerve. After the third syringe and the sixth time. He asked her "haven't you seen me do this once?" And I'm like WHA! So he did it and in the first go too (I have terrible bruising even now from it all). Then they did a ECG and the lady had been waiting forty minutes to do it (that's how long they took poking syringes around my wrist). I'm like "I think I'm slightly stressed now...". After all that, I wanted to go home...but I was told I wasn't allowed to leave because I needed oxygen badly (which explains the tightness and the almost passing out in the emergency hallway). So I got to be on oxygen all night. A doctor came into my little curtained off room and said he was doing a blood test...didn't feel like one...it hurt more. He had inserted a drip and I had blood all over my arm. They took their blood and put on my blood pressure thing but he put it over the drip. So when it inflated each hour for the next three hours it pressed the needle into my arm more, painful...In the morning I was moved to the critical wing for more supervision and some tests. I felt a little better after a night of oxygen the tests came out okay, I really really wanted to go home and they finally let me leave.

I got home and was exhausted, said hello to my little cat and asked if my family had taken care of her. They said she wasn't too well so they looked after her while I nearly collapsed into bed. I woke up late in the afternoon and my little cat seemed sicker. After a couple of hours she was falling over and I thought maybe she had something similar to me...But then it got worse. We didn't know what to do...I think there was a little denial there she had been sick before and gotten better by herself and we had had a sick cat before and took her to the vet and they hadn't even tried to help her they just put her down. I finally managed to persuade my family to call a vet that comes out to you, that way our cat could stay at home and we'd be with her. I had held her paw all night and sometimes laid on the floor next to her even though it still hurt me, just so she knew she wasn't alone. About 1-2 minutes after we decided to call a vet because she was obviously by that point not improving she passed away, she fought to the very end. She didn't want to leave us and we didn't want her to leave us. I felt so bad for her, if we had called the vet at that point it would have been too late. She deteriated so quickly. She was my best friend in the entire world, we'd had her since my teens so over ten years and in the last few months since my accident we were inseperable. I left her for one night and come back to this...She was like a sister to me, and now without her I feel so alone and her death completely broke my heart. Of course since my lack of oxygen can be exaggerated by stress and losing her I cried for hours and hours, I had to go to the doctors and then the next day again I had to go to the doctors and they did some emergency tests on me. At the moment, I'm still not 100% better and I still miss my cat so very much, I'm feeling a little bit lost. At first I wanted to cancel Halloween but now I want to incorporate one of the Day of the Dead traditions for her I think it is and make it a sort of dedication to her, she deserves that much. I really don't understand how people say that cats aren't conscious beings, my little girl knew when you were annoyed at her, but she'd walk away and come back and cry and you just couldn't stay annoyed at her (She had the whole Puss in Boots from Shrek thing going on hehe), she knew when you were upset...she'd come and purr at you until you smiled, she was the best. 

View attachment 89263
View attachment 89264


Angelique_NM


----------

